# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/25/18



## jd56 (Mar 25, 2018)

Whatever happened to Spring. Those that are enjoying "Spring like" weather, I envy you.

Still Spring cleaning has started and there should have been a few finds out there.
So, let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Thanks to a fellow Caber, I pulled the trigger on this tank for my 1941 Western Flyer badged Hawthone.












Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 25, 2018)

Oneita bicycle badge info from the Wheelman says this was a one year production in 1898.


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2018)

I actually got these from a Caber over a week ago but finally got pics.......................................................................


----------



## JKT (Mar 25, 2018)

I picked up this Cypress wood lamp yesterday at a local antique shop. the shade is oval and made of thin wood woven like a basket..


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2018)

vincev said:


> I actually got these from a Caber over a week ago but finally got pics.......................................................................View attachment 776372 View attachment 776371



Nice! The first one a Velo King?


----------



## Dave K (Mar 25, 2018)

After two years of looking finally found an aluminum delta torpedo.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2018)

I picked a few goodies. Thought I might make a run at that 26X so I picked up the reflector, some pin backs, a bell for “Milton”, and a set of prewar Firestone Champion tires for my Fleetwood Supreme which were on a post war set of rims (‘46). I also built a split rail fence this week. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm lovin the Firestone's and the split rail fence.
The T-Bird is kinda cool too, lol!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 25, 2018)

This was waiting in my mailbox yesterday morning! 

Thanks!

@fordmike65


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 25, 2018)

Found this on the Chicago Craig's list two weeks ago. It was listed as a Monarch for $75.


It's  a Monark lightweight with a neat little shift lever just visible thru  the basket. The seller was going to deliver it up here to Michigan but  I finally had a friend pick  it up yesterday. (A big thanks to @Neanderthal77 ) Also thankful to  the seller for hanging on to it for two weeks and removing the ad. There are still some honest people out there, he did say he had a bunch of emails about it. But said he'd hold it as  I responded first.

Not quite sure on  the year but guessing 46 or so. Serial number is stamped on bottom bracket. Has  a stem I associate with prewar Monarks. I cannot find any literature showing Monark lightweights. Anyone have some?

Has nice box pinstripes.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Had a great time yesterday at the Canadian Vintage Bike Show winter show. Shot the breeze with fellow bike lovers. Thinned out my parts selection a bit. But still managed to pick up a couple nice lights:

NOS WWII era Lucas blackout light. Saw it. Had to have it. Not made for bike, but the potential is there.




 

 




Also picked up this 1950s (?) Lohmann speedometer lamp combo. (The odometer is a scant 5 milles short of 666.)
 Have never seen a Lohmann before, but it looks idententical the Bosch versions I've seen.
The chrome is very nice, and the lense is glass.
Has the original mounting clamp, but it's with a friend who is repairing a crack in it.


----------



## rickyd (Mar 25, 2018)

Garage sale find do folks trust these?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 25, 2018)

Been on a Wise lock buying spree lately.
I picked up a few CWC frame mounted fork locks as well as some other Wise locks. A big thanks again to Ed (Catfish) for matching the keys for me.

Also picked up this Roadmaster badge and a minty set of Torrington 18 blackout pedals for my CWC delivery cycle. Thanks to Roland (REC) for making the pedals available to me.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 25, 2018)

awesome bicycle basket dated 1896-


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Been on a Wise lock buying spree lately.
> I picked up a few CWC frame mounted fork locks as well as some other Wise locks. A big thanks again to Ed (Catfish) for matching the keys for me.
> 
> Also picked up this Roadmaster badge and a minty set of Torrington 18 blackout pedals for my CWC delivery cycle. Thanks to Roland (REC) for making the pedals available to me.
> View attachment 776429


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 25, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Been on a Wise lock buying spree lately.
> I picked up a few CWC frame mounted fork locks as well as some other Wise locks. A big thanks again to Ed (Catfish) for matching the keys for me.
> 
> Also picked up this Roadmaster badge and a minty set of Torrington 18 blackout pedals for my CWC delivery cycle. Thanks to Roland (REC) for making the pedals available to me.
> View attachment 776429



He found one for the lock I sold you?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 25, 2018)

Been busier selling than buying lately. But......as fordmike put it " checked THE ONE off my list. Been collecting parts for this frameset since I bought it. Thanks to everyone who bought or sold me parts lately. Brought this one home to stay!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 25, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> He found one for the lock I sold you?




Sorry brother , Kudos to you as well for one of the CWC frame mounted fork locks.

Yes, Catfish mated a key to the lock.


----------



## iceman (Mar 25, 2018)

Rossin road bike from the 80’s. Shimano 105 groupe and CAMPAGNOLO wheels


----------



## petritl (Mar 25, 2018)

A metal and glass countertop display case was found at a auto swap meet while on my San Antonio group bicycle ride; the seller was nice enough to hold it until I returned with the truck (no deposit)


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2018)

Two barn finds buried deep and I’m glad I saved them....and met a very strange dude to boot.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 25, 2018)

Did you ever buy something and don't know why ? I found this 1953 20 inch Monark on the way home from Get A Grip. Some creative soul had put what seemed like a mile of pin striping tape on it. Got it all off and stripped the white paint off the truss rods.  Polished up the paint and gave it a general clean up. Probably going to sell it.


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Nice! The first one a Velo King?



yes


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> Found this on the Chicago Craig's list two weeks ago. It was listed as a Monarch for $75.View attachment 776399
> It's  a Monark lightweight with a neat little shift lever just visible thru  the basket. The seller was going to deliver it up here to Michigan but  I finally had a friend pick  it up yesterday. (A big thanks to @Neanderthal77 ) Also thankful to  the seller for hanging on to it for two weeks and removing the ad. There are still some honest people out there, he did say he had a bunch of emails about it. But said he'd hold it as  I responded first.
> 
> Not quite sure on  the year but guessing 46 or so. Serial number is stamped on bottom bracket. Has  a stem I associate with prewar Monarks. I cannot find any literature showing Monark lightweights. Anyone have some?
> ...



The Chicago guys must have all been asleep.lol


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 25, 2018)

Found this one this week nice original 1948 Columbia five star superb


----------



## kngtmat (Mar 25, 2018)

Awesome stuff.

Nothing this week but I will have some B-Day stuff on Friday.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2018)

Great week here at the Double R:



 

A banana seat, leather tools, and US Army pouches from my homies today, and a cool lil pocket  knife arrived yesterday


----------



## stoney (Mar 25, 2018)

petritl said:


> A metal and glass countertop display case was found at a auto swap meet while on my San Antonio group bicycle ride; the seller was nice enough to hold it until I returned with the truck (no deposit)
> 
> View attachment 776556




Love those small old cabinets. We seem to always have a use for them.


----------



## bike (Mar 25, 2018)

Coupla NOS small seats for my Juvenile collection, Pimpin GOLD greyhound ornament, pair of teens motorbike pedals, early bike stand


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 25, 2018)

Buddy L toy truck bought last week at a local antique store.  OG paint.  I don't think it spent much time in the sandbox. I have a decent collection of old pressed steel trucks. It's another hobby.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2018)

I received this 1935 Huffman with some cool parts from @jd56 
Just placed together to see if it was all there.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 25, 2018)

picked up a late truss rod fork for my 49 Schwinn only to find out now I need a truss rod fender to go with it. I need one for a train light if anyone has one.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, I picked up new rear shocks alternator and rebuild the rear end in the Jeep this week... That all sucked.  I did sell it bike to pay for all of that and picked up a few goodies also.  I'm just going to flip the Elgin but I've been looking for a odd color bike for a while so the arch bar is going into the collection.  The Elgin plate was made by my good friend Mike to replace my cheesy thin cut a little man one that was on there.


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2018)

Picked up this cool depression era homemade diving helmet. When I saw it I just had to have it, don't ask me why. Researching it, found that Popular Mechanic's magazine published how to articles for these & evidently a lot were made during the 1930's. No two are exactly alike, which makes it a little more unique. The most well known hard hat diving rig, back then, was the WWII era Navy Mark V, nicknamed the widow maker. I can only imagine what they dubbed these things.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 25, 2018)

vincev said:


> I actually got these from a Caber over a week ago but finally got pics.......................................................................View attachment 776372




If it's a 21" Velo King, it then is exactly like my trike (handed down by two sisters)... I still have it; it was never passed to my brother... long story.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 25, 2018)

With minimal garage space left (usually not much more than a walkway) and the fact that I use the workbenches in the garage more for storage than their intended purpose, (too lazy to put the stuff somewhere else) I've been wanting an all steel workbench to leave outside the garage for when I have a project bike or whatever else I happen to be working on. 
Found this one on FB marketplace this afternoon, it was local and only 30 bucks so I grabbed it. Thinking about mounting some casters on the legs to make it easier to move if I need to.


----------



## JKT (Mar 25, 2018)

I just bought this vintage 1931 depression era Evinrude lightwin 4 hp. outboard motor in good original condition to go along with the 1930s wood row boat I bought last week..


----------



## jd56 (Mar 25, 2018)

deepsouth said:


> Did you ever buy something and don't know why ? I found this 1953 20 inch Monark on the way home from Get A Grip. Some creative soul had put what seemed like a mile of pin striping tape on it. Got it all off and stripped the white paint off the truss rods.  Polished up the paint and gave it a general clean up. Probably going to sell it.View attachment 776591 View attachment 776592



More times than I want to admit...shhhhh here comes the boss, "Hey honey, what?"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 25, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Found this one this week nice original 1948 Columbia five star superbView attachment 776637 View attachment 776638 View attachment 776639 View attachment 776641



Daggum, look at that color green.
First I've ever seen.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 25, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Daggum, look at that color green.
> First I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Yeah that green dries me crazy got to them bad boys now


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 25, 2018)

Not my typical bike find but a great thing if you like old bikes .  And it lights up .


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 25, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 776918 Not my typical bike find but a great thing if you like old bikes .  And it lights up .




Purty sweet! Where'd you get it?


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 25, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Purty sweet! Where'd you get it?



Christmas Tree Shop $18 .


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 25, 2018)

Forgot I bought the #10 Bulgarian bayonet.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 25, 2018)

rickyd said:


> Garage sale find do folks trust these?View attachment 776426 View attachment 776428



They work great. You got all kinds of good accessories too.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 25, 2018)

I also picked up a prewar rollfast tool box tank and a rain gutter Fender tail light. I think my Columbia streamline will get the tail light and the tank may go on a shelf for a while


----------



## A_J (Mar 25, 2018)

Set up a small spot downstairs yesterday for a few. Nothing fancy they just needed a spot to be!   67 AMC muscle, 64(+/-) Firestone, and 38 Schwinn C


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2018)

mike j said:


> Picked up this cool depression era homemade diving helmet. When I saw it I just had to have it, don't ask me why. Researching it, found that Popular Mechanic's magazine published how to articles for these & evidently a lot were made during the 1930's. No two are exactly alike, which makes it a little more unique. The most well known hard hat diving rig, back then, was the WWII era Navy Mark V, nicknamed the widow maker. I can only imagine what they dubbed these things.
> 
> View attachment 776824


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 25, 2018)

My recent acquisitions, though 2-wheeled, have engines.
1971 Triumph Bonneville. 6800 miles, mostly all original except for a repaint 15 years ago and recent seat cover and pipes. Starts 2nd kick (good for this old guy).



1998 ATK 600DT (factory dirt tracker). When I was an ATK dealer close to 20 years ago, we had one of these and I'd always wanted to turn it into a street bike (I still have the headlight we bought for it). They are pretty rare. This one came up for sale near me, so I'm finally going to do it. 600 Rotax engine. It has a custom tank and seat here but I have the stock parts.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 25, 2018)

mike j said:


> Picked up this cool depression era homemade diving helmet. When I saw it I just had to have it, don't ask me why. Researching it, found that Popular Mechanic's magazine published how to articles for these & evidently a lot were made during the 1930's. No two are exactly alike, which makes it a little more unique. The most well known hard hat diving rig, back then, was the WWII era Navy Mark V, nicknamed the widow maker. I can only imagine what they dubbed these things.
> 
> View attachment 776824




What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Cinderella (Mar 25, 2018)

Found this little 1900 gem for my ‘29 Elgin today at the San Jose Swap. She needed a little jewelry and boy is this bell loud.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2018)

Pretty excited to be the next caretaker of this beautiful '37 Colson Double Bar. Been searching for a bit, and couldn't pass this up when it became available. Still can't believe the amazing condition


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Pretty excited to be the next caretaker of this beautiful '37 Colson Double Bar. Been looking searching for a bit, and couldn't pass this up when it became available. Still can't believe the amazing conditionView attachment 777203 View attachment 777204 View attachment 777205 View attachment 777206 View attachment 777207 View attachment 777208



Beautiful bike! Glad we finally got to see it..


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2018)

I purchased this Mountain Goat and Roger


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 27, 2018)

painted by keith dean one of his last


----------



## decotriumph (Mar 28, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> painted by keith dean one of his last




Keith is a good friend and very talented. We have run several cars that he's built in our magazines.


----------

